# General > General Chat >  A Little Much

## Batch

A Florida man has been charged with assault with a deadly weapon for throwing an alligator into a Wendy's drive through window.

There is no way a 3 1/2' alligator could be considered a deadly weapon. 

http://www.syracuse.com/outdoors/ind..._oddities.html

Here is a guy being bitten and the ensuing wound. I have been bitten by gators slightly smaller with no lasting effects at all. Smaller gators are more agile. But,it isn't until they top 7" that they a risk to serious injury to humans.

----------


## Rick

I would have died on the spot. Just sayin'......

----------


## crashdive123

He probably just wanted them to fry up some gator tail instead of the usual fries.

----------


## Zack

> A Florida man has been charged with assault with a deadly weapon for throwing an alligator into a Wendy's drive through window.
> 
> There is no way a 3 1/2' alligator could be considered a deadly weapon. 
> 
> http://www.syracuse.com/outdoors/ind..._oddities.html
> 
> Here is a guy being bitten and the ensuing wound. I have been bitten by gators slightly smaller with no lasting effects at all. Smaller gators are more agile. But,it isn't until they top 7" that they a risk to serious injury to humans.


It was a kid that did something dumb as a prank.  Nobody got hurt and no property was damaged.  Kinda sad to see that they're trying to stick him with a charge like that...

----------


## natertot

In my limited experience, cops charge high so the prosecutor can bargain with the defense attorney for a plea deal.

In the end, it will probably be a lesser assault charge or a combination of inducing panic with disorderly conduct.

----------


## Rick

Did I mention I would have died on the spot?

----------


## hunter63

Assault with a dinosaur....Sounds serious to me.....

"...Aw he is just a kid....a harmless prank......the guy in the window had a heart problem anyway.....No big deal"

Too bad the isn't a charge for being stupid.....

----------


## madmax

Well Mom's "Boys will be boys" attitude says volumes.

On a mean note,  I would pay to see the security vids of the chaos inside when that little guy came flying in.

----------


## hunter63

> Well Mom's "Boys will be boys" attitude says volumes.
> 
> On a mean note,  I would pay to see the security vids of the chaos inside when that little guy came flying in.


Plus one on that.......

----------


## BENESSE

> Plus one on that.......


+2
Dollars to donuts this isn't the first time he did something "stupid" like this. He needs to be taught a lesson before he graduates to stupider and stupider things.

----------


## madmax

Make him work the drive thru window at night and donate all his earnings to the humane society.  Put Mom in the back on French fry duty.

----------


## finallyME

> I have been bitten by gators slightly smaller with no lasting effects at all.


Are you sure?  Your friends all say different.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

He meant to the gator.

----------


## canid

Yeah, ADW is certainly a bit much, but the story made me nearly fall out of my chair laughing. Florida Man strikes again.

----------


## Batch

> Are you sure?  Your friends all say different.


My own kinda joke finallyME and Rick follows through! LMAO




> Make him work the drive thru window at night and donate all his earnings to the humane society. Put Mom in the back on French fry duty.


I wouldn't have a problem one with him being made to work there for a while. That sounds like back when the world made sense.

Charging kids with felonies because you want them to plea to a misdemeanor is just bull.

----------


## hunter63

In this case....I have no sympathy, that poor kid is 23......

----------


## hayshaker

poor alley gator i'm sure he was devistated could sue for emotional duress or something.

----------


## tundrabadger

Seems a bit rough on the gator....wasn't bothering him any.  


See, though, this is going to become a precedent setting case.  Eventually  twerps who decide to fling  gators who were just trying to do alligator stuff of an afternoon through  drive through windows will be charged with "assault with a carnivorous reptile",  but until then deadly weapon will have to do.

----------


## Zack

> I wouldn't have a problem one with him being made to work there for a while. That sounds like back when the world made sense.
> 
> Charging kids with felonies because you want them to plea to a misdemeanor is just bull.


Yep.......

----------


## Rick

I understand that Florida is considering a law that would require registration of all alligators. They will have to be single fling only and can only be carried in a cage while in your vehicle and not accessible to the driver.

----------


## natertot

> I understand that Florida is considering a law that would require registration of all alligators. They will have to be single fling only and can only be carried in a cage while in your vehicle and not accessible to the driver.


Does this apply to CCA license holders? Also, does Florida offer non-resident CCA licenses? I want one!

----------


## crashdive123

I hope they allow open carry.  Concealed carry would be....well....just wrong.

----------


## natertot

^^^Only if notification is required!

Officer: I am Officer Justice and I pulled you over for doing 38 in a 25.
Driver: Sir, before we continue, I am required to tell you I have a reptile in my pants.
Officer: For my safety and yours, I must take possession of your reptile.

----------


## Rick

You will be required to apply for a CRC (Concealed Reptile Carry).

----------


## madmax

> I hope they allow open carry.  Concealed carry would be....well....just wrong.


Belly band.

----------


## kyratshooter

Since my Kentucky permit is a Concealed Deadly Weapons permit it covers all deadly weapons and if Florida is considering this gator a deadly weapon then they must honor my right to carry an alligator as a weapon! 

The civil servant that formed those charges has opened a can of worms and I am sure the actions are covered under other possible charges such as malicious mischief, disturbing the peace, being a dumb@$$.

As for the maturity level of the assailant and his mother being an enabler, I can only look back to my own youth when at age 23 I had been married and on my own for 3 years, graduated college and was serving as an Officer in the army under "strained conditions".

In turn I have known families where the enabling mother referred to her sons and "those little boys" and continued posting bail for them until they were in their forties.

----------


## madmax

LOL.  Crashdive123 probably knows better than me but I believe FL carry license is for firearms only.  I know I won't conceal carry a knife blade longer than 4 inches.  

Maybe get an exotic pet license.

Strange thread.

----------


## hunter63

Green Anaconda........Self defense.

----------


## Rick

THAT is just plain wrong. You know that song will be in my head all day long. Drat!

----------


## Wildthang

Maybe he just wanted some Gator Tots!

----------


## Rick

Or needed some gator aid.....(I slay myself)

----------


## crashdive123

> Green Anaconda........Self defense.


That's just wrong.

----------


## Winnie

> ^^^Only if notification is required!
> 
> Officer: I am Officer Justice and I pulled you over for doing 38 in a 25.
> Driver: Sir, before we continue, I am required to tell you I have a reptile in my pants.
> Officer: For my safety and yours, I must take possession of your reptile.


Now that puts a whole new spin on the phrase 'trouser snake'

----------


## tundrabadger

I want everybody to know that I'm currently  picturing Kyrat schlepping an alligator around  as a concealed weapon...I'm thinking like a golf bag kind of thing.

----------


## Rick

A little big for a violin case. Maybe cello? Period correct cello case of course.

We fired our cannon 'till the barrel melted down
So we grabbed an alligator and we fought another round
We filled his head with cannonballs 'n' powdered his behind
And when we touched the powder off, the gator lost his mind

Johnny Horton

----------


## Eastree

The biggest problem would be if mishandling it resulted in ... a reptile dysfunction.

----------


## Batch

> The biggest problem would be if mishandling it resulted in ... a reptile dysfunction.


Mishandling, Reptile dysfunction? Your going soft on us Eastree.

Though there can be some merit in reptile dysfunction preventing them from becoming too invasive.

----------


## hunter63

> The biggest problem would be if mishandling it resulted in ... a reptile dysfunction.


Now THAT is funny, I don't care who you are.......

----------

